# New to vaping... please help



## Candy (21/11/16)

Hi 
Started again today, vape 18mg Twisp cherry flavour. Doesnt feel like it is doing much, the cravings are bad.
For how long should I vape at a time to get satisfation? I usually smoke menthol cigs should I rather get menthol e liquid?
I see people vape like almost constantly... why is that?
I hope this is going to help else I should get a script for Champix. I cannot carry on with analogs any longer as I get COPD symptoms. Its very hard to quit analogs.


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/11/16)

Hi @Candy I was a menthol only smoker and when moved to twip started off with their tobacco juice with few drops of polar mint and it helped the cravings. Did the same this year when I moved over to non twisp device after smoking again for a year...Good luck and dont give up


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

18 mg should fully satisfy you craving if vaped from the right device. Twisp might not be it.

Imho the best you can do is to visit a shop of one of our supporting vendors to see and test and taste and get some advice.

Yes, in the beginning one vapes almost constantly.


----------



## Candy (21/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Candy I was a menthol only smoker and when moved to twip started off with their tobacco juice with few drops of polar mint and it helped the cravings. Did the same this year when I moved over to non twisp device after smoking again for a year...Good luck and dont give up



Thanks


----------



## Candy (21/11/16)

Andre said:


> 18 mg should fully satisfy you craving if vaped from the right device. Twisp might not be it.
> 
> Imho the best you can do is to visit a shop of one of our supporting vendors to see and test and taste and get some advice.
> 
> Yes, in the beginning one vapes almost constantly.



Thanks


----------

